

Announcing the prototype Firefox OS Simulator - brianchu
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/11/announcing-the-prototype-firefox-os-simulator/

======
jfaucett
Native apps in HTML/CSS/JS, now if someone could just convince google, ms, and
apple this is a good idea and that the W3C specs are good and vendor prefixes
bad, my day would be perfect. I must say though I'm exited about this project
and the simulator is a great addition. It makes me wonder though, anyone think
we'll ever see that coffeemachine written in js instead of c?

~~~
shousper
Maybe if one day we wind up with a unified processor that is built to run
HTML/CSS/JS? The arduino of tomorrow, perhaps?

Probably as likely as world peace, but it's fun to dream :)

EDIT: The suggestion alone could be enough to incite some creative out there
to give it a go! The power of ideas and all that :D

~~~
cpeterso
It's not _soooo_ crazy. ARM had the Jazelle instructions for executing Java
bytecodes in hardware:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazelle>

~~~
lucian1900
But it turned out to be outperformed by a JIT targeting Thumb(2?)
instructions.

Interesting outcome.

------
limpangel
Just tried this on my Ubuntu box and it works great. Can't wait to try it on a
real phone.

